# Events OWL



## chucki_bo (13. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht für alle interessant, wenn hier mal das eine oder andere Event gepostet wird. Möglicherweise läuft man sich dabei auch mal über den Weg ...

Der Reesbergbikers "local bike dealer" ist das Fachgeschäft Bernd Blöte in Hiddenhausen. Am Sonntag, den 21. März 2010  von 11-18 Uhr findet das alljährliche Saisonauftakt "BIKE FESTIVAL OWL by BIKE - TEAM BLÖTE" statt. Mit neuen bikes, Probefahrten, Informationen etc. 

Näheres auf http://www.bloete.de/events.asp.

Ist jedes Jahr wieder sehr interessant.

So long


----------



## JENSeits (15. Januar 2010)

Schöner Thred!

Ich denke ich werde vorbeischauen wenns dann besseres Wetter gibt. Dann werd ich mich mitm Radl aufn Weg machen. Sonst vielleicht motorisiert .. vielleicht kann man ja auch ne "Fahrgemeinschaft" aufmachen, egal ob motorisiert oder mitm Radl .. GEschwindigkeit sollte dann aber auf den Langsamsten gesänkt werden! Egal wer kommt .. meine Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (21. Februar 2010)

Schöne tour und verpflegung ist inkl. 
http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&menuid=287&ID_Termine=29520&mode=breiten_detail


----------



## JENSeits (21. Februar 2010)

klingt gut Peter 
kann ich wohl auch mit Minion und Fat Albert antreten?^^ Wäre ja was für ne entspannte Runde unter normalen Radlern, oder treten die mächtig rein?


LG Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Februar 2010)

sieht irgendwie nach rennrad aus.


----------



## JENSeits (21. Februar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> sieht irgendwie nach rennrad aus.



ansich schon, aber ich habe mal von jmd in gesetztem Alter gehört, das die sehr viel fahren. Scheinen sehr gut im Training zusein.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Februar 2010)

verstehe den zusammenhang zwar nicht, aber da es nur auf der straße entlang geht ist ein rennrad vielleicht angebrachter. oder zumindest ein mtb mit leicht rollenden reifen.
minion und fat albert gehören da wohl nicht dazu.


----------



## JENSeits (22. Februar 2010)

liegt alle im blickwinkel des betrachters  ne im ernst. es könnte ja auch sowas wie "oma fhart im verbund" sein oder so. war ja nur ne frage


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Februar 2010)

stimmt schon. da wird es sicherlich verschiedenste grüppchen geben. 

nur leider ist an dem wochenende auch das rennen in clausthal im rahmen des harzer mtb cup.
da es das einzige rennen im harz ist was ich in meinem kalender eingeplant habe, werde ich wohl dort starten.


----------



## exto (22. Februar 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> liegt alle im blickwinkel des betrachters  ne im ernst. es könnte ja auch sowas wie "oma fhart im verbund" sein oder so. war ja nur ne frage



Das sieht nach ner RTF aus.

Das ist das klassische Wochenendvergnügen der Dackelschneider. "Oma im Verbund" trifft's - wenn überhaupt - höchstens von der Altersstruktur her. Was das "Reisetempo" angeht, besteht da -zumindest für mich - keine Gefahr der Unterforderung. Die Jungs hau'n meist ganz ordentlich rein. Jeder, der da (ab 100km) mit MTB und entsprechender Bereifung im Pulk mithält, kann sich schon was einbilden...


----------



## JENSeits (22. Februar 2010)

ok, ich bin raus  für peter und malte wäre das bestimmt was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_univega (24. Februar 2010)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Schöne tour und verpflegung ist inkl.
> http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&menuid=287&ID_Termine=29520&mode=breiten_detail



Ich würde mich wohl dran wagen. Vielleicht kann man ja ne kleine MTB-Gruppe aufmachen, die es etwas gemütlicher angehen lässt


----------



## Peter88 (24. Februar 2010)

> "oma fhart im verbund"





> peter und malte wäre das bestimmt was



pfff 

Jo ist eine rtf
Bin da auch schon mit mtb die große runde gefahren. Im windschatten vom rennradler und bei alle 30km brotzeit kein ding. Man kann aber auch ganz locker mitrollen ohne in irgendwelchen  Pulken mit zuradeln.

Dieses jahr bin ich aber bei den von kstar angesprochenden marathon im harz  (  )


mfg
Peter


----------



## JENSeits (24. Februar 2010)

oh, also keine oma's am start?  nur spaß, weist du ja??


das mit der mtb-gruppe ist ne gute idee


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Februar 2010)

Peter88 schrieb:


> pfff
> Dieses jahr bin ich aber bei den von kstar angesprochenden marathon im harz  (  )



das will ich wohl meinen.
letztes jahr warst du da ja schon erfolgreich am start.


----------



## exto (25. Februar 2010)

Sehr zu empfehlen:

Challenge4Mtb


----------



## hw_univega (5. März 2010)

Am 16.5 gibt es in Venne das Wiehen Cross-Event: http://www.wiehen-cross.de/index.htm

Ist jemand von euch schonmal mitgefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (5. März 2010)

ist in meinen kalender aufgenommen.

vatertag/mein geburtstag, am 15.5. race to sky in boffzen und am sonntag venne.
das kann ja was werden.


----------



## Peter88 (6. März 2010)

hw_univega schrieb:


> Am 16.5 gibt es in Venne das Wiehen Cross-Event: http://www.wiehen-cross.de/index.htm
> 
> Ist jemand von euch schonmal mitgefahren?



hört sich ja interessant an 

Ein weiterer termin:
http://www.bergteam-oelde.de/mtb-rennen-oelde.html

CC Rennen Liz. und Hobby klassen. erstes rennen des MTB-NRW Cups.

-Strecke einfach
-konkurenz stark


----------



## Peter88 (6. März 2010)

Der Radsportclub Lübbecke bietet an:

Achtung: Im Rahmen der Osterferienspiele der Stadt Lübbecke bieten wir eine  kleine Mountainbike tour mit fahrtechnikspielen an.

Zeit: Donnerstag 08.04.2010 von 12.00 - 13.15 Uhr für Jugendliche ab 10 Jahren
Treffpunkt: Stadtverwaltung Lübbecke

Anmeldung an: [email protected]
Infos 

Also schaltet die Wii aus und bringt eure Jungs und Mädels vorbei.
Ihr bekommt sie wohlbehalten und Mountainbike begeistert zurück.


----------



## JENSeits (6. März 2010)

das wär nen guter rahmen für nen treffen, dann könenn wir peter (und malte?) unterstützen, falls sie hilfe bruachen


----------



## chucki_bo (18. März 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Vielleicht für alle interessant, wenn hier mal das eine oder andere Event gepostet wird. Möglicherweise läuft man sich dabei auch mal über den Weg ...
> 
> Der Reesbergbikers "local bike dealer" ist das Fachgeschäft Bernd Blöte in Hiddenhausen. Am Sonntag, den 21. März 2010  von 11-18 Uhr findet das alljährliche Saisonauftakt "BIKE FESTIVAL OWL by BIKE - TEAM BLÖTE" statt. Mit neuen bikes, Probefahrten, Informationen etc.
> 
> ...



Gedankenstütze ... der 21. ist schon diesen Sonntag ...

stay tuned


----------



## JENSeits (18. März 2010)

werde wohl nicht dabei sein, aber vllt hab ich ja glück und finde zeit =) 

Wer ist da und wie machen wir uns kenntlich? ;D


----------



## Peter88 (18. März 2010)

ich fahre da wohl mal vorbei.
11uhrMinden-> 12uhr Lübbecke-> 13uhr Herford -> zurück 

wenn wer bock auf g1 hat melden


----------



## Peter88 (18. März 2010)

oh da sehe ich grade das in Bramsche ein RR rennen ist. tue ich mir so früh noch nicht an  grade da es  A/B/C ist.. schaue nur korz vorbei. neuer zeitplan:
10uhr MI-> 11uhr LK -> 12uhr Herford-> 15uhr Bramsche->MI

Wenn wer ein Stück mit radeln will melden

Mfg
peter


----------



## Berrrnd (19. März 2010)

ich eventuell. 

muss mal sehen dass ich mein rad bis dahin fit bekomme.


----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2010)

Schade, so wie es ausschaut, werde ich wohl nicht dabei sein  Euch viel Spaß und rockt die Bude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (21. März 2010)

Nabend,
ich war heute auch bei Blöte und hab auch schick eingekauft  
Leider war das Wetter heute morgen nicht wirklich schön aber später gings dann ja.


Mal was anderes...
Ich möchte diese Jahr wohl mal ein CC-Rennen fahren um mal zu gucken ob das was für mich ist.

Wo finde ich Info´s wo solche Rennen stattfinden? 
Gibts da eine Website wo es eine Art Terminkalender gibt?

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## Berrrnd (21. März 2010)

http://www.challenge4mtb.de/serie.htm

http://www.harzer-mtb-cup.de/

http://www.nrw-marathon-trophy.de/

http://www.riegelhof-racing.de/race...chText=&raceEventType=0&raceDaySearchTextFrom


----------



## Peter88 (21. März 2010)

Die ultimative cc Rennserie in NRW:
http://www.sks-nrw-cup.de/sks/news/news.htm

Wenn du eine mitfahrgelegenheit brauchst
melde dich


----------



## Berrrnd (21. März 2010)

@ sgt.green

zur ergänzung:

der sks-nrw-cup ist eine cross country rennserie.
dort wird, anders als beim marathon, die renndauer über eine vorher festgelegte zeit bestimmt. in deinem fall wahrscheinlich 40min.
die strecke ist ein kurzer rundkurs, der in der vorgegebenen zeit so oft wie möglich gefahren werden muss.


----------



## Toffifeeultras (23. März 2010)

Pressemitteilung
Donnerstag, 04. März 2010

          Nach einer langen und schweren Zeit der  Entscheidungen und Gespräche wird nun das ehrenamtlich durchgeführte P-  Weg Marathonwochenende am 11. und 12.09.2010 stattfinden können.


----------



## kris. (24. März 2010)

DAS ist doch mal eine gute Meldung!


----------



## Peter88 (29. März 2010)

Puh bei den Startgeld sollte man es sich 2 mal überlegen ob man mit seiner Teilnahme so etwas unterstützen will


----------



## poekelz (1. Juli 2010)

Großes Volksradfahren in Bünde am 4. Juli
Fahrradtag mit großem Fun-Park auf dem ZOB
Der traditionelle Fahrradtag 1000 Räder Bünde findet wieder auf dem Zentralen Omnibusbahnhof (ZOB) am Tabakspeicher statt. Die Stadt Bünde veranstaltet am Sonntag,
4. Juli in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Radsportclub Olympia Bünde-Dünne und der Volksbank Bad Oeynhausen-Herford eG das 12. Bünder Volksradfahren. Jeder kann mitmachen  Kleine und Große, Einzelpersonen und Familien oder ganze Gruppen.
Von 11 bis 11.30 Uhr können die Teilnehmer/innen gemeinsam starten. Die Strecke ist 23 km lang. Thomas Lörkens von Radio Herford moderiert das abwechslungsreiche Bühnenprogramm mit. Fun-Park und Fahrradausstellungen machen den Fahrradtag zu einem Erlebnis für die ganze Familie. 

Programm als PDF:
http://www.buende.de/media/custom/608_2568_1.PDF

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## JENSeits (1. Juli 2010)

wie schon in anderem thread erwähnt:  ich bin dabei, können inliner auch mit? dann fährt dad mit  wollen wir ne gruppe bilden? dann aber alle das ibc shirt anziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (1. Juli 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> wie schon in anderem thread erwähnt:  ich bin dabei, können inliner auch mit? dann fährt dad mit  wollen wir ne gruppe bilden? dann aber alle das ibc shirt anziehen



Inliner geht nicht, dazu wäre die Strecke (vom tw groben Teer) auch nicht sonderlich geeignet.

Ich bin schon in einer Gruppe (wie die anderen Jahre auch) und zwar in der, die IMMER den Pokal für die meisten Teilnehmer gewinnt 

...aber das soll euch nicht entmutigen.

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## JENSeits (1. Juli 2010)

ok dann bleibt dad zuhause, mal schaun ob die mich dann trotzdem dahin karren 

mh dann müssen wir wohl selber ne gruppe aufmachen  dir trotzdem viel spaß und vllt sieht man sich ja


----------



## Deleted 175627 (24. Juli 2010)

Radrennen über Wasser
http://radrennen-wasser.de/blog/
                                                                                              das etwas andere Event

                         hab da mal 1965 teilgenommen,war witzig.


    weiter owl surfer info `s
http://delfinsurfer.jimdo.com/
  gruss
  george


----------



## JENSeits (24. Juli 2010)

gibt's hinweise auf die "streckenführung"? 

Ich glaube da fahr ich hin  wer möchte mit? ich brauch noch 2 für nen team


----------



## Deleted 175627 (24. Juli 2010)

es gibt leider nur das viedeo von der seite
http://radrennen-wasser.de/blog/2009/08/21/video-die-chillout-biker-show/

gruss
george


----------



## JENSeits (24. Juli 2010)

mhm da werde ich wohl viel zeit beim umsetzen verlieren - mist
aber es wäre etwas fürs publikum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juli 2010)

also ich sehe in dem video keinen der umsetzt.


----------



## JENSeits (24. Juli 2010)

mit meinem fat boy müsste ich das aber, da der radstand relativ lang ist und das kein kinderrad ist


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juli 2010)

wird wohl der grund sein warum die schnellen auf kleine bikes zurück greifen.


----------



## JENSeits (24. Juli 2010)

ich zitiere mich mal selber  



JENSeits schrieb:


> mhm da werde ich wohl viel zeit beim umsetzen verlieren - mist
> aber es wäre etwas fürs publikum


----------



## Stevie64 (6. August 2010)

Hallo Bikergemeinde,
schon mal den 29.08. vormerken. Die 3 Stunden von Detmold warten auf euch. 
http://bikesportlippe.de/3stundendetmold.html
Es gibt einige kleinere Neuerungen, und wir haben uns mächtig ins Zeug gelegt, um wieder eine schöne Veranstaltung zu bieten.
Bis bald im Wald
der Stevie


----------



## Berrrnd (6. August 2010)

was für neuerungen?

angemeldet bin ich schon.


----------



## Stevie64 (6. August 2010)

Also alles wird nicht verraten, aber im diesem Jahr haben wir Transpondermessung, dann können wir auch mehr Leute auf die Strecke schicken.
Und ein bisschen Spannung ist ja auch ganz schön.


----------



## Peter88 (6. August 2010)

Eine ganz kleine und junge veranstaltung im Lübbecker Raum, die es deswegen um so mehr zu unterstüzen gilt:

www.ilexcup.de

(Leider) fahre ich an dem Tag mein vieleicht wichtigstes rennen dieses jahr im sauerland. Bin deshalb nicht am start


----------



## kris. (7. August 2010)

transponder-messung ist ne prima idee! letztes jahr stand ich noch am start im stau als die ersten schon fast ne halbe runde hinter sich gebracht haben


----------



## Berrrnd (7. August 2010)

@ kris.

ich bin auch von ganz hinten gestartet.
welche klasse bis du?
platzierung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (8. August 2010)

@ k star

hui, du kannst schwierige sachen fragen... moment, mal nachschauen.

masters m
19. in der AK und 72. overall

also noch mit viel luft nach oben 
war aber auch mein erstes rennen...


----------



## Peter88 (15. August 2010)

Mein Saisonabschluss 2010.
CTF auf einer konditionell hammerharten strecke im Stemmwederberg


----------



## Berrrnd (15. August 2010)

du lebst ja auch noch!

das ist eine woche nach langenberg. da ist noch was frei im kalender!


----------



## gooni11 (15. August 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> @ k star
> 
> hui, du kannst schwierige sachen fragen... moment, mal nachschauen.
> 
> ...



Jau... und mein erstes dieses Jahr.(3 Stunden von Detmold)
Würde sich evt jemand dazu bereit erklären sich mit mir morgens in Detmold zu treffen und mich (einzuweisen)
Ich kenn mich... ist mein erstes Rennen und am Ende steh ich noch Verkehrt rum ohne Startnummer am Start!
Also... will mich jemand ertragen so früh mörgens..?! Ich red auch nicht viel.... je nach Uhrzeit. Aber morgens bin schön angenehm ruhig!
mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (16. August 2010)

@ gooni

können uns da wohl treffen.
bin meist so 1,5 - 2 stunden vorher anwesend.

startunterlagen besorgen, umziehen, rad fertig machen, beim jugendrennen gucken, warmfahren ....


----------



## gooni11 (16. August 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> @ gooni
> 
> können uns da wohl treffen.
> bin meist so 1,5 - 2 stunden vorher anwesend.
> ...



Oki Doki... das behalten wir so im Auge....
mfg


----------



## kris. (18. August 2010)

ich ringe ja noch schwer mit mir ob ich dieses jahr auch wieder fahre.
eigentlich fehlen mir ein paar kilometer auf der uhr...
andererseits ist es ja das "heimrennen" 

bedeutet transpondermessung jetzt eigentlich das die erste durchfahrt der messung als es eine "persönliche" startzeit genutzt wird?

kris.


----------



## OWL-Rider (15. September 2010)

So Jungs, lasst mal hören! Wer ist Samstag alles mit in Barntrup am Start? ... und wer lässt sich zumindest unter den Zuschauern sehen?

Ich werde wieder mit Fotoausrüstung vor Ort sein (von etwa 10 Uhr bis 14 Uhr) und dann vor Rennbeginn die Strecke abfahren und mich entsprechend positionieren. Leider kann ich nicht das ganze Rennen bleiben aber in 3 Stunden werde ich euch oft genug vor die Linse bekommen.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2010)

der man in black ist wieder am start!

diesmal mit neuem rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tangoba62 (15. September 2010)

für gute fotos ist gesorgt,cool!!

danke für den einsatz schon im voraus!!

Gruß udo


----------



## OWL-Rider (15. September 2010)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> für gute fotos ist gesorgt,cool!!
> 
> danke für den einsatz schon im voraus!!
> 
> Gruß udo



Nicht der Rede wert, mache ich ja gerne!  ... meinetwegen können wir uns im Herbst ja auch mal mit mehreren im Teuto treffen und ne kleine Foto-Session machen. Es gibt sicher einige Spots an denen man tolle Actionfotos machen kann.


----------



## kris. (16. September 2010)

das ist doch mal ne prima idee. schönes herbstlicht macht sich immer gut...


----------



## Domme02 (16. September 2010)

ich werde dieses jahr auch wieder als einzelstarter da sein.


----------



## DirtBonez (17. September 2010)

Was ist den morgen in Barntrup?
Irgendwas mit Downhill?
Ich wohne übrigens am Schiedersee.


----------



## Domme02 (17. September 2010)

Nein, ein 8h MTB Rennen:http://www.wekido.de/ratpack/index.php?catalog=/a_hard_day_s_work


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (17. September 2010)

Also ich werde dann morgen gegen 10.30 Uhr vor Ort sein. 
Muß aber um 14 Uhr wieder weg. Bis dahin sollte ich aber
genügend Fotos von euch gemacht haben. 

... und denkt dran, immer schön LÄCHELN!!!! 

@Domme

Hast Du die Strecke eigentlich auch schon vorab abgefahren
und dabei gefilmt? 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. September 2010)

Soooooo, die Fotos von Barntrup sind bearbeitet. 

... hier geht´s zur Galerie: 

http://little-lions.jalbum.net/8StundenBarntrup2010/

Eure eigenen Fotos (in Druckqualität) schicke ich Euch 
im Laufe der Woche, spätestens aber am kommenden 
Wochenende. Dafür müßt ihr mir nur wieder ne PN mit 
Eurer Startnummer schicken.
Die von Domme, K_Star und tangoba kenne ich schon! 
Da es insgesamt mehr als 800 Fotos geworden sind, nimmt
das Sichten der Bilder ne Menge Zeit in Anspruch, so das
ihr Euch leider ein paar Tage gedulden müsst.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Berrrnd (19. September 2010)

@ Lars 

sauber!

ich verlinke die fotos auch mal im barntrup thread.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7577851#post7577851


@ tangoba62

welcher von den verrückten warst du?


----------



## Domme02 (19. September 2010)

@waldwichtel Nein die Strecke habe ich dieses mal nicht abgefahren. Ich hatte leider keine Zeit. Der Donwhill ist aber eh das ganze Jahr über in einem katastrophalen Zustand und fast unbefahrbar. Noch eine Woche vor dem Rennen war der Trail nur ein 30cm breiter und umwucherter Pfad, wurde mir erzählt. Erst durch die Arbeit vom Kinderdorf (Abmähen, präperieren, etc...)  wird der Trail jedes Jahr zu einem Sahnestück.  
Nächstes Jahr werde ich aber wieder versuchen ein Paar Strecken in meiner Umgebung abzufilmen. (kami cup, Kollerbeck,....)

übrigens: wiedermal super Bilder! freue mich schon auf meine persönlichen


----------



## tangoba62 (19. September 2010)

@lars
mal wieder klasse fotos von dir, großes lob!!
und am waschplatz haben wir uns dann ja auch noch kurz kennengelernt!

@k_star

war dieses jahr "nur" im 2er team unterwegs.gefühlt war es aber genauso hart wie letztes jahr als einzelstarter.das auskühlen nach 2runden und dann wieder vollgas hat schon gut gezerrt.dann noch eine nicht ganz auskurierte erkältung machte es auch nicht einfacher.aber es hat trotzdem riesen spaß gemacht und mal wieder richtig saudreckigschlammig geworden,yeah. muß ja auch mal sein
meine st.nr. war die 201.2

also gute erholung an alle!!

gruß udo


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. September 2010)

... ab wann kann man eigentlich mit den Rennergebnissen rechnen?


----------



## Berrrnd (20. September 2010)

eigentlich 2-3 tage nach dem event.

aber ganz ehrlich! 
ich will gar nicht wissen wie schlecht ich war. 

habe ja grade so mein ziel von mindestens 125 km erreicht. 
2 runden mehr hättens schon sein sollen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. September 2010)

Und wie warst Du mit dem Bike zufrieden? ... war ja schließlich die 
Jungfernfahrt nach deinen Umbaumaßnahmen.

Wenn ich Dir die Fotos zuschicken soll mußt du mir noch per PN
Deine Emailadresse senden. Das gleiche gilt übrigens für Udo.


----------



## Catsoft (20. September 2010)

Moin Lars!

Danke für die Bilder 

Robert


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. September 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin Lars!
> 
> Danke für die Bilder
> 
> Robert


 
Gern geschehen! 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (21. Oktober 2010)

Das letzte Rennen der Saison 2010:
*Nachtglühen Revival 2010*
Das Nachtglühen Revival ist ein Sprintrennen über eine mit Hindernissen gespickte Strecke in und um die Burg Sternberg herum. Wer den KamiCup kennt, kennt die Regeln. Diesmal ist es nur finstere Nacht.
Es werden immer zwei (max. 3) Fahrer zugleich starten.
Gefahren wird aber gegen die Uhr! Start und Ziel liegen am Spielberg, direkt dort, wo auch die Zuschauer sind. Beleuchtet wird die Strecke nur durch Lichtschläuche und Feuertonnen. Licht ist also unbedingt notwendig. Kein Licht, kein Start.

Datum:
21.10.2010 Anmeldeschluss
23.10.2010 Nachtglühen Revival

Zeit:
17:00 Uhr Start der Klassen U 11 bis U 17
19:00 Uhr - Start der Klassen U 19 bis Senioren II
Ende offen (24:00 Uhr?)
(Quelle:http://wekido.de/ratpack/index.php?catalog=/nachtgluehen/ausschreibung)


----------



## Joscha (24. Oktober 2010)

ich meine die tage in der Zeitung gelesen zu haben, das das Nachtglühen nicht wie geplant an der Burg Sternberg statt findet sondern auf dem Gelände des Kinderdorfs (kamicup - strecke?!).


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Oktober 2010)

ja, da war es.


----------



## tangoba62 (24. Oktober 2010)

konnte mich leider nicht aufraffen.wie wars? den verdienten pokal abgeholt??

gruß udo


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Oktober 2010)

jo, durfte 2mal das podium besteigen.

platz 2 von 4 im rennen und platz 2 in der gesamtwertung (war vorher schon klar).
bin mal gespannt wie die zeiten vom rennen aussehen. 

das rennen an sich war zwar kurz, aber mal was anderes.
insgesamt wieder sehr nett gemacht.
kennt man von der challenge ja nicht anders.


----------



## racer-M9 (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo an dieser Stelle mal ein großes Lob an den Veranstalter der Challenge 4 MTB.
Und besonders an das Orgateam des Kinderdorfs, drei Rennen innerhalb eines halben Jahrs auf so einem klasse Niveau zu organisieren, sucht  mit Sicherheit seines Gleichen. Es ist immer wieder  erstaunlich, wie Dieter und seine vielen Helfer und Helferlein so gut organisierte und schöne Rennveranstaltungen auf die Beine stellen.  Ich reise immer gerne mit der ganzen Familie zu den Veranstaltungen an. Meine Tochter ist jedes Mal wieder von den tollen Rennstrecken begeistert, und der Rest der Familie geniest das Rahmenprogramm, und das leckere Verpflegungsangebot.

Mit schönen sportlichen Grüßen : Familie Schäfer


----------



## Peter88 (29. Oktober 2010)

2ter Mindener BMX Contest am 11.Nov

www.mt-online.de/szene/3776327_Zweiter_BMX-Contest_in_Minden.html


----------



## exto (30. Oktober 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Soooooo, die Fotos von Barntrup sind bearbeitet.
> 
> ... hier geht´s zur Galerie:
> 
> http://little-lions.jalbum.net/8StundenBarntrup2010/



Schöne Fotos.  Sieht aus, als hättest du dich gut "eingegrooved". Die Bilder werden "hintenraus" immer besser.

Kai, du siehst auf JEDEM Foto aus, als hättest du mächtig Spass gehabt. So muss das !!! 
Glückwunsch zur Gesamtwertung...


----------



## Peter88 (7. Dezember 2010)

In wenigen wochen findet das hochkarätigste radrennen in owl statt:
Den der deutschland cup  ist zu besuch in herford
Das rennen findet jährlich statt und wird selbst bei schlechten wetter recht gut besucht
http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=html&f=disziplinen/cross/deutschlandcup.htm&menuid=140

2 tage später dann das D-cup finale in vechta. Aus den nördlichen owl bequem mit dem rad erreichbar.

vielleicht sieht man sich ja ..

gruß
peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (7. Dezember 2010)

hey cool.    Wann fängt das an und vorallem wann endest es? 
ich finde irgendwie keine Zeiten im Internet.


----------



## Peter88 (7. Dezember 2010)

findest du auf rad-net.de unter termine-> 31.12 herford -> ausschreibung  

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...d=288&ID_Veranstaltung=16377&mode=ascr_detail

netten abend noch 
gruß peter


----------



## Domme02 (7. Dezember 2010)

Ups, das hätte ich auch selber finden können.
Dankeschön.


----------



## exto (17. Dezember 2010)

Habt ihr schon das hier geseh'n?

Ist ja - zumindest für die NORD-Ostwestfalen ganz in der Nähe...


----------



## Stevie64 (6. März 2011)

Hallo Bikergemeinde,
der Frühling kommt mit großen Schritten. Für den Bike-Sport-Lippe immer das Zeichen, zu unserer traditionellen Warm-up-Party, zu dem wir alle Mitglieder, Angehörige, aber auch interessierte Nichtmitglieder einladen. Wir treffen uns am 18.3. ab 19:00 Uhr in der Papiermühle in Detmold/Berlebeck. Bitte meldet euch unter bikesportlippeatgooglemail.com, wenn ihr auch kommen wollt. Eintritt wird nicht verlangt, gegen eine kleine Spende wollen wir uns nicht wehren.
Wir sehen uns
Grüße Stevie


----------



## RolfK (7. März 2011)

Die 2011'er Termine sind online: http://www.challenge4mtb.de/rennen.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (8. März 2011)

.


----------



## JENSeits (10. März 2011)

Ist vielleicht ne ganz coole Sache und interessant.

Meint ihr für ein wenig Probe-wheelen darf man da mal hinfahren? Wäre ja nen guter Anlass um sich allesamt im Werre Park zutreffen  Frauen könnt ihr dann ja mit shopping locken


----------



## chucki_bo (6. April 2011)

Wenn die Bauarbeiter endlich ne Schippe drauflegen, dann wird Bernd Blöte am Sonntag, 08.05.2011 sein (wegen Umbau) ausgefallenes Frühjahrsfest nachholen.

Das jedenfalls hat man mir beim samstäglichen Blöte-Bike-Shopping brühwarm gesteckt.

In neuen Räumlichkeiten (viel mehr Platz) und bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter werden wir vermutlich dort einen Tour-Zwischenstopp einlegen...

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (6. April 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht ne ganz coole Sache und interessant.
> 
> Meint ihr für ein wenig Probe-wheelen darf man da mal hinfahren? Wäre ja nen guter Anlass um sich allesamt im Werre Park zutreffen  Frauen könnt ihr dann ja mit shopping locken



Ich hab mir den Stand mal angeschaut. Und ja die Frauen waren beim shoppen 
Also die vertreiben Merida und Trek. Als ich den freundlichen Berater auf das Wheelen des Trek Session's ansprach war er verdutzt und konntes sich nicht vorstellen, mit nem Freerider aufm HR, nene.
Habe ihm da dann ein wenig bequatscht und er verwies mich dann auf die Räder bei ihm im Laden (Neuräder sind nicht für Probefahrten - kann ich gut verstehen).
Als ich dann aber auf die Anfälligkeit des 88 im harten Einsatz zusprechen kam und fragte ob er da Erfahrungen bisher sammeln konnte, war es ihm wohl zuviel  Er erzählte mir dann das der Rahmen genauso wie Nicolai in Taiwan produziert wird und die gleichen Materialien mit gleichen Wandstärken benutzt werden.

Jetzt dürft ihr euch euere eigene Meinung bilden 





chucki_bo schrieb:


> bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter werden wir vermutlich dort einen Tour-Zwischenstopp einlegen...



da wäre ich wohl auch auf dem Wege dabei ... 



LG Jens


----------



## Peter88 (6. April 2011)

..


> Hallo,
> 
> für alle Interessierten anbei ein paar Infos zu Veranstaltungen:
> 
> ...


----------



## poekelz (4. Mai 2011)

Am Sonntag den 8. Mai von 13:00 bis 18:00 Uhr ist Eröffnung des vergrößerten Verkaufsraumes bei Blöte in 32120 Hiddenhausen.

Mehr Infos unter www.bloete.de

Erfahrungsgemäß gibt´s immer viel zu sehen und für´s leibliche Wohl ist auch gesorgt


----------



## JENSeits (4. Mai 2011)

Ich werde da sein, bei gescheitem Wetter mir Rad!


----------



## Domme02 (4. Mai 2011)

Am Sonntag findet das 2. rennen der Challenge4mtb 2011 statt:

In diesem Jahr startet der KamiCup bereits zum 9. Mal.
Im Jahr 2002 begann alles.  Damals starteten wir den KamiCup noch auf der kurzen Strecke am Spielberg und mit nur 35 Startern.
Mittlerweile kommen regelmäßig über 100 Starter jedes Jahr nach Barntrup.
Auf dem mittlerweile einen Kilometer langen Parcours mit Steilkurven, Anliegern, Sprüngen, Tables und Northshore-Elementen müssen die Teilnehmer alles geben. Ein explosionsartiger Antritt ist ebenso gefragt, wie Fahrtechnik und Körperbeherrschung. http://www.wekido-ratpack.de/

Ps: Ich bin dieses Jahr nicht dabei aber wer Lust hat sich 2min die Kehle aus dem Hals zu rasen, sollte unbedingt mal vorbeischauen!


----------



## JENSeits (4. Mai 2011)

Ist das eine Freeride-Veranstaltung?


----------



## Domme02 (4. Mai 2011)

Nein so würde ich es nicht nennen. Sehr viele treten mit CC-Bikes an aber wer fahrtechnik hat, ist klar im Vorteil. Letztes Jahr waren auch mehrere Fahrer der Gravity Fraktion vorort, welche auf keinen Fall schlecht abschnitten. Die Kondition auf dem weitgehend flachen Kurs muss aber auch mitspielen. Mit deinem Bike hättest du aber bestimmt Spaß...
Ein paar Bilder vom Rennen 2010 kannst du dir auf dieser Seite eines Fahrers von Bikesportlippe anschauen: https://profiles.google.com/merida50/photos/5464492650649944801


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (4. Mai 2011)

Mhm scheint eine spaßíge Sache zusein, für mehr würde ich auch nicht zugebrauchen sein. Allerdings muss ich mal schauen ob ich noch andere mit ins Boot holen kann - sonst wird mir die Anreise zuteuer.
Mal schauen


----------



## chucki_bo (9. Juni 2011)

Knapp über die Grenze OWL's hinweg, aber mit Sicherheit das MAIN-Event:

Willingen - BIKE Festival... !jetzt - dieses Wochenende!

*VRFRDE!*

chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juni 2011)

Dann hätten wir ja auch das Dirtmasters in Wibe eintragen sollen


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juni 2011)

neue Umfrage


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juni 2011)

morgen ist in kollerbeck das xc-rennen.

5 oder 6 runden a 5km.
ich darf 6 fahren.


----------



## Nordpol (11. Juni 2011)

...und ich muß nur noch 5.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juni 2011)

schön wars!

bin auf die ergebnislisten gespannt.


----------



## Nordpol (11. Juni 2011)

> schön wars!


 
...kann ich unterschreiben, und anschließend lecker kuchen.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juni 2011)

nö, ne schöne ungesunde pommes weiss. 

ich finde die klasseneinteilung der rennen nicht sonderlich schön.
masters und herren hätten zusammen 6 runden fahren sollen.

dann wäre es vorne und knapp dahinter nicht so einsam gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (11. Juni 2011)

> nö, ne schöne ungesunde pommes weiss.


die sahen auch lecker aus...

ich finde die einteilung gut, die betagteren herren müssen dadurch ne runde weniger fahren..

aber du hast schon recht, die rennen waren ja auch nicht gerade überfüllt, da hätte man die gut zusammen packen können. und die eine runde hät ich mir dann auch noch rausgedrückt.


----------



## Peter88 (24. Juni 2011)

kein event in owl. aber sicher für alle aus owl interessant die sich für eine legale mtb strecke stark machen möchten
http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=479&Itemid=2


----------



## poekelz (1. Juli 2011)

*ACHTUNG - KEIN FREERIDE EVENT!!*

Am Sonntag kann mal wieder in einer richtig großen Gruppe gefahren werden:

1000 Räder Bünde, das große Volksradfahren

Start ist ab 11.00 Uhr vom Bahnhof Bünde (32257)

http://www.buende.de/index.phtml?ob...D=608.2922.1&sNavID=608.94&La=1kat=&ort=393.3

Neben der Radfahrerei ist da  noch viel Event mit Ausstellungen der einschlägigen lokalen Bikehändler, einigen Fress- und Bierbuden, sowie Daueraktion auf der Bühne.

Am Ende gibt´s auch immer noch eine Verlosung für die größte Teilnehmergruppe, aber macht euch keine Hoffnungen, auf das 30 Liter Bierfaß hat die Gruppe vom Wirtschaftswunder seit Jahren ein Abo drauf.

....siegesgewiss


----------



## JENSeits (1. Juli 2011)

Moin Frank,

ich glaube den Straßen-Spaß mit denn Crossern / Rennradlern mach ich mir dieses Jahr wieder. Dnake für den Hinweis!
Wer ist mit dabei? Ich wäre für eine OWL-Gruppe!


LG Jens


----------



## slang (1. Juli 2011)

Schade, hab leider keine Zeit,

habe knapp 4 Jahre in Bünde gewohnt, das Wirtschaftswunder war damals meine Stammkneipe


----------



## poekelz (1. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Moin Frank,
> 
> ich glaube den Straßen-Spaß mit denn Crossern / Rennradlern mach ich mir dieses Jahr wieder. Dnake für den Hinweis!
> Wer ist mit dabei? Ich wäre für eine OWL-Gruppe!
> ...



Die ganzen Citybikes und NEU E-Bikes (können beim EWB-Stand auch geliehen werden, stand jedenfalls in der NW), Kinderräder, Anhänger - jedes Rad zählt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (1. Juli 2011)

Das weiß ich Frank, allerdings hatte ich mir letztes Jahr ein Rennen mit den genannten geliefert, mit 2,3er Fat Alberts und 2bar


----------



## Zearom (1. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Das weiß ich Frank, allerdings hatte ich mir letztes Jahr ein Rennen mit den genannten geliefert, mit 2,3er Fat Alberts und 2bar



Ich hoffe doch dann auch mit Fullface und ganzen Protektoren  Ich hab gehört Rennradler keilen aus wenn man sie überholt


----------



## JENSeits (1. Juli 2011)

Leider ohne


----------



## tangoba62 (1. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse !?


----------



## gooni11 (1. Juli 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse !?


Moin
Ich werde auf JEDEN FALL vor Ort sein..!
Mit oder ohne Bike... je nach Wetter!
mfg


----------



## Domme02 (1. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wer ist mit dabei? Ich wäre für eine OWL-Gruppe!
> LG Jens


keine zeit....bin Sonntag beim Allersheimer MTB Cup im Solling.

Viel Spaß euch....


----------



## JENSeits (1. Juli 2011)

Schade!

Ebenso!


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Juli 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> keine zeit....bin Sonntag beim Allersheimer MTB Cup im Solling.
> 
> Viel Spaß euch....



welche runde?

fahre mittel und peter lang.


----------



## Domme02 (2. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> welche runde?
> 
> fahre mittel und peter lang.



ich werde mir auf der kurzen die Kehle aus dem Hals sprinten         Hab im moment iwie echt keine Lust auf lange Marathons wie letztes Jahr. Außerdem hab ich demnächst eh noch nen Paar Mara`s....


----------



## lara79 (16. Juli 2011)

Da ja viele hier in den schönen Deister fahren: Am nächsten WE (24.7) gibt´s endlich mal wieder eine CTF (kein Rennen, sondern eine "Country Touren Fahrt") in Springe. 
http://breitensport.rad-net.de/brei...n-deister-ctf-rund-um-den-annaturm;32182.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (16. Juli 2011)

Wow cool!
Wenn mein MTB Fit ist bin ich auf jeden dabei

Danke für die info


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Juli 2011)

oh schön, da kommste ja auf dem weg dort hin bei mir vorbei. 

hoffe das bike ist schnell wieder fit.


----------



## Stevie64 (4. August 2011)

Hallöle an die Bikergemeinde,
wir haben die Anmeldung für das 3-Stunden-Rennen geöffnet. Ich hoffe, dass wir wieder viele von Euch begrüßen können. Und nicht nur zum gucken ;-). 
Bis dahin 
Grüße Stevie


----------



## gooni11 (4. August 2011)

Stevie64 schrieb:


> Hallöle an die Bikergemeinde,
> wir haben die Anmeldung für das 3-Stunden-Rennen geöffnet. Ich hoffe, dass wir wieder viele von Euch begrüßen können. Und nicht nur zum gucken ;-).
> Bis dahin
> Grüße Stevie



Wann genau ist das?
mfg
und.... wie ist das Wetter an dem Tag....


----------



## Stevie64 (4. August 2011)

Guckst du hier
Wetter wird wie immer so oder so, also immer richtig


----------



## Peter88 (21. September 2011)

> ...
> ich möchte Sie  und die  interessierten  Mitglieder des RCLübbecke04  einladen zu einem Informations- und Gesprächsabend zum Thema
> 
> "Mountainbiken  im Wiehengebirge zwischen Hüllhorst und Lübbecke"
> ...



Leute, nehmt euch die Zeit und erscheint bitte zahlreich..

Wenn wir damit verdeutlichen können das Mountainbiken keine Randsportart ist, die von einen unorganisierten Haufen betrieben wird, bringt das unseren Sport wirklich einen schritt weiter!

Wir vom RC Lübbecke 04 sind drauf und dran eine Genehmigung für ein mtb Gelände (über 5.000qm !, platz für dirtstrecken, pumptracks, usw) zu bekommen. Nur steckt die lobbyarbeit für unseren Sport, insbesondere in owl, noch in den Kinderschuhen.


----------



## JENSeits (21. September 2011)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## lara79 (21. September 2011)

Und noch ein CTF in der Region: Am 8. Okt. geht´s durch den Stemweder Berg.

http://breitensport.rad-net.de/brei...11/3.-ctf-durch-den-stemweder-berg;32831.html


----------



## Berrrnd (21. September 2011)

dabei

war letztes jahr echt super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (22. September 2011)

Ist zwar noch ne Weile hin, aber wo wir grad bei CTFs sind:
http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breitensportkalender/termine/2011/1.-borchener-ctf;32799.html


----------



## JENSeits (26. September 2011)

*Leute ich / wir brauchen eure Hilfe!

Wie schon im Stammtisch und Eventthema 
gepostet steht uns MTB'lern am Mittwoch ein Gespräch mit dem Förster ins Haus. 
Leider ist manchen für euch die Teilnahme am Termin aus zeitlichen / finanziellen Gesichtspunkten nicht sinnvoll / möglich.

Allerdings brauchen wir euch! Könntet ihr einen Zettel mit Name und Unterschrift an meine Mailadresse (jenshorstmannharting (At) yahoo.de) schicken, auf dem ihr mir erlaubt euch zu vertreten?

Von einem erfolgreichen Abend verpsreche ich mir eine legale Strecke!


Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen!!



LG Jens 

_*


----------



## Berrrnd (26. September 2011)

muss eigentlich in jedem thread im owl-forum ein beitrag zu dem selben thema gepostet werden?

wird z.b. von jemandem eine tour geplant, dann steht im stammtisch: "guckt mal im touren-verabrede-thread, ich plane eine tour."

ich denke fast jeder hier im owl-forum hat die für ihn wichtigen themen, und den stammtisch sowieso, abonniert.


----------



## JENSeits (26. September 2011)

Recht hast du.


----------



## Domme02 (27. September 2011)

.....   ups


----------



## JENSeits (27. September 2011)

Foto reicht auch!

Ich möchte versuchen uns in ein positives Licht zu rücken und natürlich veruschen eine legale Strecke mit dem RCl04 auf die Beine zustellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (27. September 2011)

ok mom


----------



## kris. (27. September 2011)

ist raus...


----------



## JENSeits (27. September 2011)

an euch Beide und hier auch nochmals vielen Dank!


----------



## dackmo (28. September 2011)

Vielleicht schaffe ich es heute abend auch.


----------



## JENSeits (28. September 2011)

Mach dich dann bitte mal bemerkbar wer du bist


----------



## dackmo (28. September 2011)

Aufgrund von Abwesenheit konnte ich mich nicht bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Peter88 (1. Oktober 2011)

lara79 schrieb:


> Und noch ein CTF in der Region: Am 8. Okt. geht´s durch den Stemweder Berg.
> 
> http://breitensport.rad-net.de/brei...11/3.-ctf-durch-den-stemweder-berg;32831.html



Hallo

Malte21,
Ich 
und meiner info nach
K-Star 

starten bei der oben genannten RTF auf der langen runde. 
Tempo wir mittel bis schnell aber kein rennen ( jede verpflegungsstation wird ausgenutzt  )
Wer sich uns anschließen möchte... gerne.

Gruß
Peter
ps.  wir starten um 9uhr


----------



## pecto69 (2. Oktober 2011)

Wüde gerne dabei sein.
Gibt es irgend wo eine Streckenübersicht?

Dirk


----------



## Peter88 (2. Oktober 2011)

gut. eine streckenkart habe  habe ich auch nocht nicht gesehen

gruß
peter


----------



## pecto69 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hi.

Habe über google nen anderen Thread gefeunden wo es um 26,38 und 63km ging.
Hört sich gut an.

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hi.

Es hatte mal Jemand die Borchener CTF in Rennen geschmissen, jetzt lese ich da:
"Strecke wurde so gewählt dass sie mit dem Rennrad gefahren werden kann"
Hmmm finde ich dann nicht so prall, kann dann ja nur flach und eben sein oder wer ballert mit seinem Renner über Stock und Stein?

Dirk


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Oktober 2011)

fahr mal die ctf im stemwder berg mit.
ich war erstaunt wie die leute ihre crosser durch den wald prügeln.


----------



## pecto69 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hoi.

Stemmwede wollte ich wohl, da steht aber auch nichts von Rennrad tauglicher Strecke...
Soll aber wohl regnen 

Dirk


----------



## kris. (3. Oktober 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Es hatte mal Jemand die Borchener CTF in Rennen geschmissen, jetzt lese ich da:
> "Strecke wurde so gewählt dass sie mit dem Rennrad gefahren werden kann"
> ...



Des war ich. Die Bemerkung mit dem Rennrad habe ich auch erst gestern gelesen. 

Das macht es schon viel weniger interessant...


----------



## pecto69 (3. Oktober 2011)

Stimme ich zu!


----------



## Domme02 (3. Oktober 2011)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Malte21,
> Ich
> ...



mal sehen ob ich bis zum Wochenende wieder fit werde. bin seid Freitag ziemlich angeschlagen....sonst wäre das vielleicht echt mal ganz witzig, Rennsaison ist ja vorbei


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Oktober 2011)

ich weiss ja nicht ob das spaßig wird wenn die beiden mittel bis schnell fahren.

wenn es von oben nicht nass ist bin ich dabei.


----------



## Stevie64 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallöle, wie im letzten Jahr, an dem auch einige aus dem Forum dabeiwaren, wollen wir noch eine geführte Tour anbieten. Damit's nicht langweilig wird, diesmal im Kalletal. Alle Infos bei uns auf der homepage. Arnold freut sich schon, seine Heimtrails mit euch zu fahren.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Oktober 2011)

vielleicht solltest du noch sagen welche homepage du meinst. 


edit:
der link war eben noch nicht da.


den termin werde ich mir vormerken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (4. Oktober 2011)

@Stevie: Hört sich gut an.
Ist zwar Pollhans aber egal, Spocht muss sein.

Dirk


----------



## gooni11 (5. Oktober 2011)

Genau.... Da ist Pollhans... Samstags wär ich wohl auch dabei gewesen aber Sonntag.... Ich glaub da kann ich noch nicht wieder gradeausgucken...


----------



## pecto69 (5. Oktober 2011)

Oooch Angelo, los komm!
Dirk


----------



## pecto69 (5. Oktober 2011)

Wegen der CTF, trifft man sich irgendwo?
Dirk


----------



## gooni11 (5. Oktober 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Oooch Angelo, los komm!
> Dirk



Nää.. Nicht nach Pollhans.... Nein.
AAAber wenn du unbedingt fahren möchtest mit mir.....wenn das denn nun unbedingt sein muß 
SAMSTAG ist in Paderborn eine RTF ! die wollte ich schon immer mal gern mitfahren. Ist zwar Straße aber das stört mich nicht.
Wie wär das denn????
Allein hab ich keine Lust!
Mfg 
Gucksu nach Windpark RTF Paderborn am 15. 10 also Samstag


----------



## tangoba62 (5. Oktober 2011)

zum vormerken:

am 29.10. findet wieder die ctf "rund um bielefeld" statt . ca. zügige 90 km werden da meistens entlang des wappenweges abgespult.

treffpukt ist die radrennbahn in bielefeld um 9.30 uhr !!!


http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=268041923207163


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (5. Oktober 2011)

gespeichert.

Ist die Wappenwegsrunde?


----------



## gooni11 (5. Oktober 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> zum vormerken:
> 
> am 29.10. findet wieder die ctf "rund um bielefeld" statt . ca. zügige 90 km werden da meistens entlang des wappenweges abgespult.
> 
> ...



da wird aber wirklich schnell gefahren glaub ich..... ich trau mich da gar nicht hin.....
hab grad gesehen ...Dominic Klemme fährt auch mit.....
ja nee..... is klar.


----------



## slang (6. Oktober 2011)

Ja und? 
ich bin doch nen Racer....;-)
Frag doch mal den Sumse, der ist ja bei der letzten Tour sozusagen abgekackt


----------



## ohropax (6. Oktober 2011)

Meiner Erinnerung nach ist das eine Veranstaltung, auf der Strassenfahrer versuchen, den Schnitt, den sie auf der Strasse fahren, auf Feldwegen zu reproduzieren um dann nach ca 1/3 der Strecke abzukacken

Gut, kapitulieren tun nicht alle, aber viele von den Dackelschneidern (darf das sagen, bin ja selbst mal aktiver gewesen) vergessen, dass sie ihre dollen Geschwindigkeiten sonst nur im Feld gefahren sind und MTB/Offroad in dem Aspekt halt eher nem Einzelzeitfahren gleicht... 

lg


----------



## gooni11 (6. Oktober 2011)

Alles halb so wild..... Ich fahr einfach vor Dominic und gut... Dann muss ich mir seinen Kampf um einen hohen Schnitt nicht angucken...


----------



## slang (6. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Alles halb so wild..... Ich fahr einfach vor Dominic und gut... Dann muss ich mir seinen Kampf um einen hohen Schnitt nicht angucken...



Und ich häng mich mit nem Abschleppseil an dich dran


----------



## tangoba62 (6. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> da wird aber wirklich schnell gefahren glaub ich..... ich trau mich da gar nicht hin.....
> hab grad gesehen ...Dominic Klemme fährt auch mit.....
> ja nee..... is klar.




ja, das ist ja gerade das interessante. bin jetzt zwei mal mitgefahren und immer in bielefeld wieder angekommen ok, die ersten zwei std. war der puls so bei gefühlten 190  aber egal, lieber nen hohen puls als nischt puls.

aber, das schaafst du schon....


----------



## Peter88 (6. Oktober 2011)

Weiterer CTF Termin:
http://www.schaumburger-mtb-tag.de/


----------



## Domme02 (6. Oktober 2011)

Fürs Wochenende werde ich noch nicht fit aber das:... 



Peter88 schrieb:


> Weiterer CTF Termin:
> http://www.schaumburger-mtb-tag.de/



...hört sich auch gut an. Außerdem nur etwa 1h19min anfahrt. 

Jemand von euch dabei? Kennt das da jemand? Renn(tner)-Atmosfaire?


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Oktober 2011)

mensch, die saison ist ja doch noch nicht vorbei!

am 16.10. ist auch noch der saisonabschluss von bike-sport-lippe.
http://www.bikesportlippe.de/205.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (6. Oktober 2011)

ja zum glück                 oha sich da zu entscheiden ist natürlich nicht so easy


----------



## dackmo (6. Oktober 2011)

Stemwede würde ich ja gerne, aber meine Gabel ist gerade zur Wartung und mein Rennrad quäle ich nicht durch den Wald.


----------



## pecto69 (7. Oktober 2011)

Nabend.

Gerade mal telefoniert, die Strecke iss ja nen 20km Rundkurs 
Schauen wir mal....

Dirk


----------



## pecto69 (7. Oktober 2011)

@gooni: Wegen Paderborn, nöö RTF auffer Straße nich so wirklich.
Lieber Sonntag ins Kalletal.
Ich gehe ja Samstags nicht auf Polle.

Dirk


----------



## Peter88 (7. Oktober 2011)

ja aber nicht 3 mal die gleiche runde ist jedesmal anderes. so war es zumindest die letzten jahre


----------



## pecto69 (7. Oktober 2011)

Er sagte 3x 20km und er hat mit dem Auto ausgeschildert, alles breite Wege...
Dirk


----------



## Huskyspeed (7. Oktober 2011)

ohropax schrieb:


> Meiner Erinnerung nach ist das eine Veranstaltung, auf der Strassenfahrer versuchen, den Schnitt, den sie auf der Strasse fahren, auf Feldwegen zu reproduzieren um dann nach ca 1/3 der Strecke abzukacken
> 
> Gut, kapitulieren tun nicht alle, aber viele von den Dackelschneidern (darf das sagen, bin ja selbst mal aktiver gewesen) vergessen, dass sie ihre dollen Geschwindigkeiten sonst nur im Feld gefahren sind und MTB/Offroad in dem Aspekt halt eher nem Einzelzeitfahren gleicht...
> 
> lg




Hmmm? Also ich hab von den Dackelschneidern nicht so viele kapitulieren sehen.Viele (ich manchmal auch ) fahren da ja mit dem Crossrad,und das muß man erst mal machen (90 km).


----------



## slang (7. Oktober 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Hmmm? Also ich hab von den Dackelschneidern nicht so viele kapitulieren sehen.Viele (ich manchmal auch ) fahren da ja mit dem Crossrad,und das muß man erst mal machen (90 km).



ich weiß nicht, aber irgendwo hab ich das auch gelesen wie Ohropax es beschreibt. 
Egal, ich fahr mit wenn Zeit ist und guck selbst mal.
wahrscheinlich gehör ich dann auch zu den frühzeitig abkackeren


----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2012)

Gerade ins Haus geflattert:


> BIKEFESTIVAl am Sonntag, dem 25 März von 13:00 bis 18:00 bei Blöte in Hiddenhausen!
> 
> - Elektrobikes und 29er Testfahrten
> - neue MTB Teststrecke vor dem Laden
> ...



Nein ich bekomme dafür nichts - wollte es euch nur nicht vorenthalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Gerade ins Haus geflattert:
> 
> 
> Nein ich bekomme dafür nichts - wollte es euch nur nicht vorenthalten



Ich bin dann wohl in Bad Bevensen...


----------



## nextfriday (22. März 2012)

Das werde ich mir mal anschauen : daumen:


----------



## kris. (22. März 2012)

Wenn noch einer ne Stadtschlampe braucht:
Am 24. (also Samstag) um 9 Uhr ist Fundsachenversteigerung bei der Bürgerberatung in Detmold.


----------



## chucki_bo (22. März 2012)

Sonntag, 25.03.2012 - BIKE Festival (TdoT) bei Blöte, Schweicheln.

www.bloete.de

Ist einiges reduziert zu erwerben und massig Räder und Komponenten zu begucken.

Unnötigerweise kann man sogar MTB mit diesen großen Rädern probefahren.

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## pecto69 (22. März 2012)

Chucki, meinst Du das was Jens schon Oben gepostet hat?
Dirk


----------



## poekelz (22. März 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Sonntag, 25.03.2012 - BIKE Festival (TdoT) bei Blöte, Schweicheln.
> 
> www.bloete.de
> 
> ...



Oh nee, da geh ich dieses Jahr nicht hin - wird zu teuer!

Letztes Jahr war ich angelockt von Bratwurst und Kaltgetränken mit meinem Sohn dort, am Ende hatte er nen neues Cube   und Papa hat´s bezahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (22. März 2012)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Chucki, meinst Du das was Jens schon Oben gepostet hat?
> Dirk



Öhöm 

"Ich war aber eher" zieht als Ausrede nicht oder  ??

Dann : 

Der Jenseits meint was anderes  - auch nicht ??

Ah, ich weiß:

Jenseits-Posts ignorier ich  - das ginge ....

Naja, besser 2x als gar nicht.  

Tschöööö
chucki_bo


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Oh nee, da geh ich dieses Jahr nicht hin - wird zu teuer!
> 
> Letztes Jahr war ich angelockt von Bratwurst und Kaltgetränken mit meinem Sohn dort, am Ende hatte er nen neues Cube   und Papa hat´s bezahlt



Kannst ja Dein Liteville versetzen, das gleicht es wieder im Portemonnaie aus.


----------



## poekelz (23. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> kannst ja dein liteville versetzen, das gleicht es wieder im portemonnaie aus.:d



*niemals!*


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> *niemals!*



Dann jammer nicht rum!


----------



## Peter88 (27. März 2012)

CTF Termine Ostwestfallen Lippe:

13.10 Stemwede berg 62/38/26km
21.10 3. Hardhausener hammer Tour 32/47/73km
03.11 2. Borchener CTF 31/46/66km

Außerdem findet mitte sep. im nahen Engter die Engteraner Wadenkneifer-CTF statt

Gruß
Peter


----------



## kris. (27. März 2012)

Herbst! Ich will erstmal Sommer!


----------



## Peter88 (19. Mai 2012)

Da wäre noch was:
http://www.sv-kollerbeck.de/index.php?sid=0&content=3&nav=0&msgid=904

wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob kollerbeck noch owl ist..
egal ihr seht mich da.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## poekelz (11. Juni 2012)

OK es ist nicht wirklich OWL sondern Hessen, aber am kommenden Wochenende ist Bike-Festival in Willingen.

http://www.bike-magazin.de/festival/willingen/

Ist jemand zufällig da?


----------



## Peter88 (11. Juni 2012)

Jup
Marathon fahren und anschließen kurz über die Expo laufen


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juni 2012)

Jop Niklas und ich fahren am Sonntag runter  Testfahren, Shoppen und Glotzen.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (11. Juni 2012)

Ok, wie lâuft das mit dem Testfahren ab? Perso hinterlegen wurde mir gesagt.. Wie sieht es mit der Verfügbarkeit von Test Bikes aus und wie lange hat man für eine Testfahrt zeit?
Gruß 
Peter


----------



## Peter88 (11. Juni 2012)

Freitag muss ich leider Arbeiten. Aber ich habe überlegt sonntag noch einmal hin zu fahren..


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juni 2012)

Ich hoffe auf sehr mieses Wetter - dann wirds leer zum testen


----------



## Domme02 (15. Juni 2012)

Klar bin ich da!

Samstag über die Expo, nen Big Bikes und XC feilen testen und abends natürlich das 4x rennen zuschauen und nen bisschen von Scott on Air.

Hier hab ich mal nen vorschaubericht zu den rennen: www.radblogs.de

Bikes kann man zwischen 30min und 1,5h ausleihen. Cube hat zb massig Zeug da und verleiht 1,5h. Speci, Trek etc sind total überlaufen und man kriegt fast nix. Außerdem ist Reservierung nie möglich also einfach das nehmen was da ist...


----------



## Domme02 (15. Juni 2012)

Bei Cube kriegste auch NUR die besten ausstattungsvariantren. Echt geil dnn manche stellen nur so vermackte schlampen hin.
Sehenswert wird auch der neue stand von YT


----------



## JENSeits (15. Juni 2012)

Jaein, der Kübel von YT konnte mich aufm Dirtmasters nicht so überzeugen.
Aber danke fürs posten der Infos! 

Falls jemand Morgen schon hinfährt aus der Gegend von Lübbecke, da würde ich gerne mitfahren. Ohne Rad, lediglich Helm,Rucksack und Wechselkleidung 


LG Jens


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Juni 2012)

Willingen hatte heute mehr was von Woodstock. 
Aber erfolgreich und günstigst geshoppt ham wa. 

Jetzt erstmal wieder trocken werden ....


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Juni 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Willingen hatte heute mehr was von Woodstock.
> Aber erfolgreich und günstigst geshoppt ham wa.
> 
> Jetzt erstmal wieder trocken werden ....



Shopping? Was genau gibt's denn zu kaufen? Wir fahren ja morgen hin und dann kann ich schon mal einplanen wieviel Kohle ich einkalkulieren sollte. Ich dachte immer die Aussteller verkaufen nichts.


----------



## RolfK (16. Juni 2012)

Da geht was, plünder schon mal dein Konto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (16. Juni 2012)

Auf der Festivalseite http://www.bike-magazin.de/festival/willingen/ kannste dir Ausstellerliste und Geländeplan runter laden.

Fast überall gibt´s was zu kaufen, fast überall auch z.T. drastisch reduziert - Bargeld lacht, da keiner (außer der Laden im Seilbahnhaus) ein EC-Cash Terminal hat.

Schuhe, Klamotten, Protektoren, Helme, Reifen, Parts,  Energy-Food....nahezu alle Marken sind vor Ort 

Die Parkplatzsituation ist wie immer chaotisch, aber man finded immer was, wenn man gut zu Fuß ist.


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Juni 2012)

Verfluchte Axt! 

... schade das Tune und KCNC nicht auf der Liste stehen.
Aber Hope, Simplon, Assos, Reset, SIDI, Under Armour
und Milka (... hoffe auf nen günstigen Schmunzelhasen)
sind ja glücklicherweise vor Ort! Ist ja wie Weihnachten!


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> bei hope gibts nicht viel zu sehen.



Schade! Auch nicht die geplante Kurbel und die Flats?


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Juni 2012)

Ok, danke!


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juni 2012)

die pedale samt kurbel .. hmm ich glaub nicht mehr dran


----------



## Peter88 (16. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mir heute eine schöne hose, ein günstiges kettenblat gekauft und konnte einige bikes probefahren. wobei ich mich schon ein wenig in das 29er carbon spark verliebt habe..

Viel spaß euch morgen in willingen!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (17. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mir ne neue Jacke gegönnt (nicht nur weil´s geregnet hat), angetan haben mir´s die neuen Laufräder von Syntace - so leicht wie Tune und universell von 15mm auf 20mm Steckachse umstellbar.


----------



## poekelz (30. Juni 2012)

Morgen, Sonntag 1.07. - 1000 Räder Bünde Volksradfahren mit Ausstellung und Eventbühne auf dem ZOB in Bünde.

http://www.tourismus-buende.de/tour...zurueck/einmal-roedinghausen-und-zurueck.html


----------



## Stevie64 (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte schon mal eine Einladung loswerden. Am 19.08. startet wieder das 3-Std-Rennen in Detmold. Wir freuen uns immer auf euren Besuch. Hier der Link zur Anmeldung. Wer nur zuschauen möchte, für den haben wir auch immer Leckereien da. 
am 14.7. findet außerdem eine geführte Tour in Bad Lippspringe statt. Anmeldungen auf unserer Homepage
Dann bis dann
Stevie


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juni 2012)

@ Frank: Da wollte ich eigentlich mitfahren und hatte ein paar meiner Berufssportleute eingeladen --- Spicy ist nicht fit also hätte ich lediglich das Trial zur Verfügung. 
Falls mir niemand sein Radl leihen möchte bin ich also raus


----------



## poekelz (17. September 2012)

Hier mal etwas für die Freunde der Gravität und großer Federwege:


----------



## crossboss (17. September 2012)

Yo! Das soll nen recht lohnendes Event sein. Falls nicht mit Kind u. Kegel auf ner Nordseeinsel, dann da und mit.


----------



## the_Shot (18. September 2012)

Hört sich fett an Frank,

sollte man eigentlich mal vorbei schauen


----------



## wiehenrenner (18. September 2012)

oder gleich selber mitfahren


----------



## poekelz (4. November 2012)

Dieses Event ist ja quasi an uns vorbei gegangen: *DER PIPELINEKING*

Ein Biker (Racecarbonhardtail logo) hat uns heute im Wald davon erzählt  - ob wir auch auf dem Weg dorthin wären - ja nee is  klar 

LINK:
http://www.bsg-merkur-gauselmann.de...pipelineking-2012&catid=16:radsport&Itemid=18


----------



## Peter88 (4. November 2012)

Und seit ihr noch vorbei Gefahren .. Wer hat gewonnen? 

Nächstes Jahr muss ich mir das rennen auch endlich einmal vorknöpfen.Wenn es nur nicht immer so kalt und nass im November wäre..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (4. November 2012)

Ich wollte eigentlich schnell noch hinfahren, aber war noich auf dem Heimweg von Bremen aus 

Malte ist nicht mitgefahren, denke also er hat nicht gewonne. Da würde mir dann aber auch niemand einfallen ...


----------



## Peter88 (4. November 2012)

Ja außer vielleicht zum Beispiel der Sieger aus dem letzten Jahr :Salz in die Wunde Streu:
Gewonnen hat dieses Jahr stronglight


----------



## poekelz (3. Januar 2013)

Für alle die sich von Schlamm und Schietwetter nicht abschrecken lassen, am 06. Januar schmeißt der Warsteiner Bikepark seinen Lift an:


----------



## the_Shot (3. Januar 2013)

Fährste hin? Ich bin stark am überlegen und schon voll angefixt

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## poekelz (23. Februar 2013)

Am 17. März ist wieder Frühjahresmesse (Bike Feistival) bei Blöte in Hiddenhausen-Schweicheln.

...schon mal vormerken.


----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2013)

Da bin ich wohl da!


----------



## poekelz (23. Februar 2013)

So auf ne Wurst....


----------



## chucki_bo (23. Februar 2013)

Bauen wir ne Tour drumherum oder??


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Februar 2013)

Ich bin erst Skifahren und dann über das We noch in Bozen zum biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Februar 2013)

Wir werden wahrscheinlich mit ner kleinen Bielefelder/Lipper Delegation anreisen. ... mit dem Bike versteht sich.


----------



## poekelz (26. März 2013)




----------



## Nico Laus (26. März 2013)

Fährst du da mit? Ich hätte ja schon Lust...finde aber keine weiteren Infos als diesen Flyer. Interessant wäre die Streckenführung/Anspruch ans Fahrkönnen, Klassenaufteilung, Anmeldung, Organisatorisches drumherum...


----------



## lara79 (26. März 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Fährst du da mit? Ich hätte ja schon Lust...finde aber keine weiteren Infos als diesen Flyer. Interessant wäre die Streckenführung/Anspruch ans Fahrkönnen, Klassenaufteilung, Anmeldung, Organisatorisches drumherum...



Ich wäre auch gern mitgefahren, aber offenbar gibt es keine Startplätze mehr: 
http://www.guerilla-racing.de/index.php/raben-race-vol-2


----------



## Nico Laus (26. März 2013)

Dann hat's sich erledigt.


----------



## wiehenrenner (26. März 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Fährst du da mit? Ich hätte ja schon Lust...finde aber keine weiteren Infos als diesen Flyer. Interessant wäre die Streckenführung/Anspruch ans Fahrkönnen, Klassenaufteilung, Anmeldung, Organisatorisches drumherum...


 

Die Strecke letztes Jahr war eine Mischung aus der DH und der FR, mit einem kleinen neuem Zubringer Stück. 
Von der Schwierigkeit alles machbar. Obs um den dicken Sprung (der auf dem Flyer) am Ende nen Chickenway gab weiss ich nicht mehr. Um andere weiter oben gabs die teilweise auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (26. März 2013)

Der Drop auf dem Flyer macht mir Angst.


----------



## wiehenrenner (26. März 2013)

Ist kein Drop, sieht nur so aus aus der Perspektive. Das ist der Grosse unten am Ende wo sich die FR und die DH kreuzen.

Edith ....wobei könnte auch einer der Drops auf der NS sein, die wurde aber letztes Jahr nicht befahren ;-)


----------



## JENSeits (30. April 2013)

Moin moin! 
Ein neuer Bikeshop am Wiehen wird eröffnet! Wer kommt am Samstag? 





LG Jens


----------



## Asio (1. Mai 2013)

Is das in der Nähe der Grundschule?


----------



## poekelz (29. Mai 2013)

Hier, etwas für die Racer unter den OWLlern 

Hiddenhausener MTB-Rennen am 13. Juli. In der Neue Westfälische gab´s heute im lokalen Sportteil auch einen Bericht dazu.

http://hiddenhausen-mtb-rennen.de/


----------



## OWL_Biker (29. Mai 2013)

7 km  Rundkurs mit 370 hm auf einem RUNDKURS?
Bin jetzt nicht ganz so fit bei Steigungen in %, aber das ist mal ganz schön ordentlich oder?


----------



## Peter88 (29. Mai 2013)

Das ist in Hiddenhausen quasi nicht möglich 

Bin das Rennen vor Jahren zu beginn meiner Karriere mal gefahren. Ein Technisch einfacher Rundkurs. Konditionell ist er so schwer wie man möchte


----------



## exto (29. Mai 2013)

... hier stand Quatsch


----------



## exto (30. Mai 2013)

Noch mal zur Erinnerung und für Kurzentschlossene:

*H+8*


----------



## JENSeits (2. Oktober 2013)

Nabend, zur Info:










und auch ganz interessant:










LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (3. Oktober 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis. Gibt es von Obededoms Bike Shop eigentlich eine Homepage?


----------



## Thorsten175 (3. Oktober 2013)

Hab vorhin auch mal gesucht: www.obededomsbikeshop.de. Ist aber noch nicht freigeschaltet!!


----------



## Oll1 (8. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## Tristero (10. Oktober 2013)

Oll1 schrieb:


> und wer an diesem Samstag (12.10.13) Langeweile hat, kann hier auch mal ne entpannte Runde pedalieren
> 
> "CTF im Stemweder Berg"
> 63/ 38/ 26 km
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis.
Wird die gleiche Runde gefahren, wie in den letzten Jahren? Und weißt Du zufällig, nach wieviel km die Verpflegungskontrolle ansteht?

Gruß!


----------



## Oll1 (10. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Februar 2014)

*Schaut ihr mal in die "OWL-Enduro-Cup" Gruppe.*

Dort geht es mit der Planung weiter.
Ich habe eine Abstimmung eröffnet.


----------



## wiehenrenner (1. März 2014)

Moin liebe Mitforisten.
Am 30.03. ist Kids Race auf der BMX Bahn in Bünde. Kommt doch einfach mit euren Kindern vorbei. Helm, lange Kleidung und irgend nen Bike und die Kiddies können starten. Oder Ihr kommt einfach zum quatschen und Wurst futtern....
https://www.facebook.com/BmxBahnBuende?fref=ts


----------



## poekelz (8. Mai 2014)

...schon fast nicht mehr dran geglaubt:

Am kommenden Sonntag 11.05.14 ist Bike-Festival bei Blöte in Hiddenhausen!

http://www.bloete.de/

Bei dem angekündigten Wetter sicherlich eine interessante Alternative


----------



## poekelz (28. Mai 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (2. Juli 2014)

1000 Räder Bünde am Sonntag 06.07.2014

Info und Flyer hier: 
http://www.buende.de/index.phtml?object=tx|608.1630.1&ModID=11&FID=608.2922.1&sNavID=608.94&La...


----------



## Oll1 (29. August 2014)

...


----------



## Oll1 (22. September 2014)

...


----------



## poekelz (20. April 2015)

So Sonntag trifft man sich in Schweicheln?


----------



## nippelspanner (24. April 2015)

Nö, will kein E-Bike kaufen!


----------



## exto (6. Mai 2015)

So!

Nur noch vier Wochen bis zum Start. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cherusker-500-bikepacking-challenge-in-ostwestfalen.740896/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oll1 (14. Mai 2015)

...


----------



## wiehenrenner (8. September 2015)

Wer am Sonntag noch nichts vor hat der darf gerne kommen. Wer Nachwuchs hat, BMX oder MTB einpacken und mit langen Sachen, Handschuhen und Helm auf den Weg machen und einfach beim Anfängerennen mitmachen!


----------



## Oll1 (5. Oktober 2015)

...


----------



## Leon96 (6. Oktober 2015)

Pipelineking steht auch quasi wieder vor der Tür!




 
Weitere Infos:
http://www.pipelineking.de/


----------



## JENSeits (2. November 2015)

Teilgenommen und für gut befunden!


----------



## poekelz (2. März 2016)

Morgen am 03. März eröffnet B.O.C. einen Shop im Porta-Markt Zentrum in Porta Westfalica.

Auf dem Link gibt es einen 20€ Rabatt-Gutschein:
http://www.boc24.de/info/fahrrad-porta-westfalica-boc-filiale


----------



## poekelz (31. März 2016)

Frühjahres Bikefestival bei Blöte am 10. April von 13-18 Uhr

www.bloete.de


----------



## Oll1 (7. Oktober 2016)

...


----------



## sunderkoetter (7. Oktober 2016)

Dann aber auch die CTF am 08.10.16 ab 10:00 Uhr in Schloss-Neuhaus nicht vergessen!
http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breitensportkalender/termine/2016/3.-egge-ctf;9952510.html


----------



## poekelz (19. Mai 2017)

Fährt jemand nach Willi zum bike Festival dieses Wochenende?

http://willingen.bike-festival.de/de/news.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (19. Mai 2017)

Geht gleich los.


----------



## Mountain77 (19. Mai 2017)

Bin Samstag aufm Platz!


----------



## 3rdNERD (19. Mai 2017)

Ich werde wohl auch dort sein und mal ein paar Bikes antesten.


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Juni 2017)

Am 22. Juli lädt Bike Sport Lippe in Detmold-Berlebeck zur geführten Tour mit anschließendem Grillen.
Nicht nur Vereinsmitglieder sondern auch Gäste sind eingeladen mitzufahren und sich bei einem Kaltgetränk und einer Bratwurst über Trails&Technik auszutauschen und neue Leute kennen zu lernen.
Vielleicht hat je die/der eine oder andere Lust und Zeit. Infos unter http://www.bikesportlippe.de/
oder bei https://www.facebook.com/bikesportlippe/
https://www.facebook.com/bikesportlippe/
MfG Tine


----------



## jan1984 (2. Juli 2017)

Art und länge der tour?


----------



## poekelz (13. September 2017)

*Germany´s Finest am 07.10.2017* - Testtag deutscher Hersteller: Alutech, Drössiger,Last, Liteville, Nicolai, Votec, Bionicon und Rotwild auf dem TrailGround Brilon.

http://www.trailgroundbrilon.de/index.php?id=2


----------



## nippelspanner (13. September 2017)

poekelz schrieb:


> *Germany´s Finest am 07.10.2017* - Testtag deutscher Hersteller: Alutech...



Nicht schlecht, gleich mal in den Kalender eintragen.
Ich hoffe, Alutec hat dann das neue Tofane dabei. 
Das würde ich gerne mal testen.


----------

